# YBS Media 15% off spring sale on DVDs



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Field training DVDs on sale on www.ybsmedia.com 
Lardy, Rorem, Mertens, Cleveland, Voigt, and Carr.

Get ready for summer!!


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

I was just on the site and didn't see any discount. Is there a coupon code needed for the discount?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Eek! Sorry use: ybs15


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

And I placed an order just before the sale.


----------

